# classic pochmann algs



## happa95 (Feb 1, 2009)

For the classic pochmann method, I have been using 3 algorithms: a y-perm without the F/F' moves at the beginning and end, R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2, and F' U F R' D' F L F L' F2 D R. This has been very good for me for a while, but now that my times are slowly getting better, these algs are getting annoying. The last two algorithms both take me over 3 seconds. Does anyone know any better algs?

BTW, the first alg shoots to DFR, the 2nd shoots to FDR, and the 3rd shoots to RFD


EDIT: Also, can someone recommend a better corner method? Now that I am edging towards a 3 minute average, I feel like it may be time to upgrade.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

This is for just the corners, right?
I mainly use the J(L) perm. I don't know if its "better" but it's pretty fast.

the "undisturbed corner" is URB and the edges that switch back and forth are UB and UR. the setup moves only have D, D', D2 L2 and F2 (I orient all corners first)

URB->UFR: F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2 (L perm, the other J)
URB->BFL: L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2 F2 (same as the previous except the F2 is at the end)
URB-> UFL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U (its U' Y-perm U)
UBL-> UFL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 (its U R-perm U', I use it when the undisturbed corner gets solves and there's 2 adjascent corners that need to be swapped (setup moves can only have D, D', D2, L2))


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 1, 2009)

I use the real J perms, and y perm (not truncated).
Rather than doing optimal free style, I tend to set up to either A perm, or variations of RUR'DRU'R'D' if the set up is easy (= or less than 3 moves). If I can't think of the setup, then I'd just do the next 2 corners with Classic Pochmann.


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 4, 2009)

man just work making your algorithm that you use to switch the corners alot faster. And work on th set-up moves. 

Other then that I would suggest 

3 cycle corners 
tuRBo corners 
or 
commutators


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Y, J, and R for parity?


----------



## Jude (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, although it's probably possible to find algorithms to replace your current ones, it's a better idea to just work on your set up moves so only one fast algorithm (Y perm without F/F') is needed. For example, doing D2 then using R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2, is the same as doing D F' and using the Y perm alg, which is faster.
Hope that helps


----------



## happa95 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jude said:


> Hey, although it's probably possible to find algorithms to replace your current ones, it's a better idea to just work on your set up moves so only one fast algorithm (Y perm without F/F') is needed. For example, doing D2 then using R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2, is the same as doing D F' and using the Y perm alg, which is faster.
> Hope that helps



haha ive been doing that already. Thanks anyway!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just use the Y (without the first F) and R perms for corners

(m2 for edges)


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 14, 2009)

Just the truncated Y perm and [U' F2 U, M2] for parity. 1000 times better than R perm, because you only have to remember that your M-slice is toggled once more than what your memo says, and you don't have to undo anything. I certainly hope that you are using M2.

As for a new corner method:
If you're liking the PBP thing you could try R2, not many people use it but it can be good. TuRBo and 3OP are both good if you plan on using freestyle eventually, as they are a more basic form, but still quite fast. I'd say shop around and do what you like most, that what I did when I started BLD.


----------

